
Manhattan Faces a Reckoning If Working from Home Becomes the Norm - ezequiel-garzon
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/12/nyregion/coronavirus-work-from-home.html
======
walterbell
The M&A book-talking will continue until asset prices drop below purchase
triggers.

